# Shelter Bunnies in Canada, Regina area.



## Vosify (Jan 11, 2013)

These two buns are at the Regina Shelter and are need of a home. I have already posted them everywhere I can think of.
So figured I'd give RO a shot too.


Their adoption fee's have been sponsored, so all you need is to fill out the form.
Find out more on their site.
http://204.92.98.245/Page.aspx?pid=423









​


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 11, 2013)

We'd take Bugs in a second if we lived there--looks just like our old girl Commander Bun-Bun.


----------



## Trixie (Jan 11, 2013)

Aww so cute. I wish I could as well!!


----------



## Emily_holmes (Feb 22, 2015)

How do I adopt bugs right now!!!!!?


----------



## Azerane (Feb 22, 2015)

Emily_holmes said:


> How do I adopt bugs right now!!!!!?



This thread is two years old, it's likely Bugs has already been adopted.


----------

